# IAS - International All Sports



## Alien (27 January 2006)

Anyone got any thoughts on this company? 

They just announced 2nd quarter results today which look pretty good. 

company valued at approx $43 million. Cash in bank of $32 million including 2nd quarter profit of $5.965 million. Due to higher turnover and profits. 

Makes it look like a fairly cheap buy. Possible takeover potential for a company like Betcorp as well. 

I bought in today. Your thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Narkov (27 January 2006)

I haven't looked at this one but do you think Betfair may have a negative impact? While gambling is very strong in this country the competition for the punters $$$ appears to be getting stronger.


----------



## Mc Gusto (2 June 2009)

Am interested in the move by paddy power in taking 51% of Sportsbet and in doing so 19% of Allsports. Wondering whether they will make a move for the rest?
Thoughts?

Thanks

Gusto


----------



## Fishywoo (3 June 2009)

Gusto looks like the trading halt today may have something to do with that particular question.  I guess the answer will be found out after the halt is lifted Friday.

cheers

Fishywoo


----------



## Mc Gusto (3 June 2009)

Hello Fishywoo

Thanks for the update. Interesting halt. Seemed a logical trade with the announcement on the 14th but hey it is not always that simple. Anyways Gusto hopes for the best.

Thanks

Gusto

ps I hold


----------



## Mc Gusto (4 June 2009)

60c a share from sportsbet. would have thought that was a little on the low side. interested as to what others think.

Thanks

Gusto


----------

